# not sure where to start...



## Cailly (Nov 27, 2009)

Hello

I want to get my 13 yr old son a build project for Christmas as his current computer is having issues, plus he has filled up hard drive with games...

I do not have a lot to spend but would like to get him something he can build and upgrade as we go along, as well as use parts from his current computer is possible. (a refurbished Gateway GM5643E i got him last year for christmas..)

1.	Budget: How much money are you willing to spend on the new build? Ugh, seriously poor… I want to keep it around 500 bucks but can try for more

2.	Brands: Are there any brands of components you want or don't want? Do not know

3.	Multitasking: Will you be multitasking with this computer and if so, how much? no

4.	Gaming: Will you be gaming and if so, how much and how new are the games? Yes, all he does is play games. Currently his 320GB HD is full of games downloaded from Steam ( Fallout games, Left for Dead, etc…)

5.	Calculations: Will you be doing any intense calculations or media encoding? Ummmmm???? :4-dontkno

6.	Overclocking: Do you plan on overclocking and if so, how much? Ummmmm? :4-dontkno

7.	Storage: How much storage will you need and what will you be storing? Stores games so 500GB at least considering he filled up a 320 in less than a year, maybe bigger… I got him an external harddrive, but it wont allow him to store the games in it… (WHY NOT?)

8.	Legacy Support: Will you need support for older hardware like parallel, serial, or PS/2 devices? Don’t know, current system windows Vista 32 bit

9.	Operating System: Do you want Windows XP or Vista, or Linux compatibility? Whatever is cheapest and compatible with his current software…

10.	Case: Do you want help selecting a case and if so, how big do you want it? I need all the help I can get

11.	Accessories: Do you want a keyboard, mouse, or other items included? Nope

12.	Recycled Components: Will you be reusing any components you already have? If possible

13.	Monitor: If you want a monitor, what size do you want and should it be widescreen? Nope

14.	Stores: Do you have any online stores that you prefer to purchase from? No

15.	Location: What country do you live in? USA


Thanks in advance for any help ray:


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Do you need a full size ATX Mobo or will a mATX be OK?
Do you want a dedicated graphics card or is Onboard graphics OK?


----------



## Cailly (Nov 27, 2009)

Ummm. I dont know what you mean regarding a full size ATX ot a mATX; what are the differences?

As for the graphics card, right now he has a XFX GeForce8600GT card but I would like to upgrade that in hopes it stops him complaining aout what a sucky computer he has... I know his current computer has a ggateway 5 bay case with a uATX


----------



## Cailly (Nov 27, 2009)

Ugh, I went to the gateway site and tried to get a configuration of his computer but it would not accept his serial number nor did their serial number locator work in registering it either... ( maybe cos a refrub?)

I did get a list of possible components and have made note of any changes added to the computer since I got it for him. 
Maybe some suggestions of upgrading this one if possible or using some parts in a new case?

Components list for 

Accessories
8015954R - Gateway Media Center Remote Control For Windows Vista

Cables
8003840R - Unshielded Power Cord
8015491R - Modem/Phone Cable
8015734R - 500 mm SATA Cable
8016694R - IDE 80 Conductor Cable
8016695R - 300 mm Serial ATA Cable

Cases and Case Hardware
3507125R - Gateway 5-Bay uATX Computer Case (Audio+1394+RCA+DockBay)
3507126R - Gateway 5-Bay uATX Computer Case (Audio+1394+RCA+DockBay)
8015462R - Screw 6/32-Hex
8015485R - 80 mm System Fan (2400 RPM)
8015583R - #6-32UNC Screw
8015586R - Rubber Computer Case Foot
8015599R - Add-In Card Slot Cover
8015991R - PCI EMI Shield
8015998R - Hard Drive Cage for 5-Bay Case
8016018R - Front I/O Audio+1394+RCA Assembly
8016038R - USB Ports / Power Switch Assembly for Gateway 5-Bay uATX Case
8016621R - Rear I/O Bezel Plate Assembly
8016675R - Brushed Aluminum Silver Color Accent Panel for Gateway 5-Bay uATX Case
8016696R - Right Side/Top Panel for Gateway 5-Bay Case (Black)
8016697R - Top Bezel for Gateway 5-Bay uATX Case (Black) 
8016699R - Left Side Panel for Gateway 5-Bay uTAX Case (Black)
8016700R - Docking Bay for Removable USB Hard Drive
8016759R - Thumbscrew for Hard Drive Cage
8016761R - 5.25-Inch Bay Door Insert for Expansion
8016821R - 5.25-Inch Bay Door Insert for DVD+/-RW/RAM / Labelflash Drive
8016827R - Front Bezel Assembly for Gateway 5-Bay Case (Audio+1394+RCA)

Hard Drives
5503935R - 400 GB 7200 RPM SATA II Hard Drive With 8 MB Cache
5504011R - 400 GB 7200 RPM SATA II Hard Disk Drive With 8 MB Cache - SEAGATE
5504030R - Hitachi 400GB 7200rpm SATA II Hard Drive

Heatsinks
8016622R - Active Heatsink

Keyboards
7010912R - Gateway 104+ Elite Wireless Keyboard and Mouse Kit - Windows Vista Compatible 

Media Card Reader
5509081R - 15-in-1 Media Card Reader with Smart Copy Button and IR Receiver

Memory *( I upgraded memory to 3GB )*
5001045R - Samsung 512 MB 667 MHz DDR2 SDRAM Memory Module
5001215R - 512 MB 667 MHz DDR2 SDRAM - NANYA
5001216R - 512 MB PC5300 DDR2 667 MHz SDRAM
5001217R - 512MB PC5300 DDR2 667MHz SDRAM
5001237R - 1024 MB PC5300 DDR2 667MHz SDRAM
5001238R - 1024 MB PC5300 DDR2 667MHz SDRAM
5001239R - 1024 MB PC5300 DDR2 667MHz SDRAM
5001281R - 512 MB 667 MHz DDR2 SDRAM
5006151R - 1024 MB 667 MHz DDR2 SDRAM
5006166R - 512 MB 667 MHz DDR2 SDRAM

Modems
6008041R - 56K PCI Data/Fax Modem UniBryce - Lite On
6008042R - 56K PCI Data/Fax Modem UniBryce

Motherboards
4006194R - Intel (Schroeder Town) G33 Motherboard

Optical Drives
5509073R - Super Multi-DVD+/-RW Drive with Labelflash

Power Supplies
6506042R - Delta 400 Watt Power Supply
6506043R - 400 Watt Power Supply
6506070R - 400-Watt Power Supply BTX Non-PFC

Processors
4506385R - Intel Core2 Quad Processor Q6600 (2.40 GHz)

TV Tuner Cards
6008116R - Asus Combo-210X NTSC/ATSC PCI-E TV Tuner Card

As mentioned earlier, added a GeForce8600GT graphics card....

What can I do to upgrade this? I know I want to upgrade graphics card and power supply, probably Mobo and processor too?


----------



## Cailly (Nov 27, 2009)

Also, I was looking at this case 
http://www.bestbuy.com/site/Antec+-...Gray/9301249.p?skuId=9301249&id=1218080215618
but a review says it has short wires, which worries me; would hate to get compentents that the wires cant reach... http://www.tweaknews.net/reviews/antec_skeleton_case_review/index6.php

anyone have yea's or nay's about this case?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Does that really have 3, 400Gig hard drives that are full?

The Q6600 is decent but on a OEM(read Gateway) motherboard overclocking is not an option and the power supply is under powered for the 8600TS graphics card.

Does he use the TV tuner card?

It's not impossible to change the motherboard in a OEM case but it's usually not a beginners task either the I/O shield in the back will not match up to a retail board and the wiring for the front panel will usually not be marked and have to traced.

For the price and advantage of a mid tower case that accepts a full sized ATX board I think it's well worth it.

I would reuse the Q6600 and overclock it to 2.9-3.0Gig along with the existing hard and DVD drives take a look over these components.

Link	Disc	List	Rebate	Cost After Mir	
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128372 GA-EP45-UD3L	$89.99	$10.00	$79.99	
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231209 DDR2 800 4Gig	$99.99 $99.99	
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835118019 Zalman CPU fan	$39.98 $39.98	
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139006&cm_re=corsair-_-17-139-006-_-Product 750TX	$107.99	$20.00	$87.99	
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130468&cm_re=GTS250-_-14-130-468-_-Product GTS250	$134.99 $134.99	
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811129042 Antec 300 Case	$54.95	$20.00	$34.95	



$527.89	$50.00	$477.89


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The Skeleton case is a real dust collector. Mines 14 and dusting is not on his list of favorite past times  plus if any metal happens to fall in it it will not be a good outcome.


----------



## Cailly (Nov 27, 2009)

wrench97 said:


> The Skeleton case is a real dust collector. Mines 14 and dusting is not on his list of favorite past times  plus if any metal happens to fall in it it will not be a good outcome.



Ya, I considered that; the review says there is a mesh cover for it to keep stuff out. We live in a dust bowl so constantly having to blow the computers out as it is... food for thought; thanks!


----------



## Cailly (Nov 27, 2009)

wrench97 said:


> Does that really have 3, 400Gig hard drives that are full?
> 
> The Q6600 is decent but on a OEM(read Gateway) motherboard overclocking is not an option and the power supply is under powered for the 8600TS graphics card.
> 
> ...



Hey Thanks Wrench, I will check it all out! (I got to research what over-clock means and how to do it.. lol)

A question thugh I know you dont like the skeleton case, would the parts you recommend fit in it you think? :1angel:


----------



## Cailly (Nov 27, 2009)

Oh, yeah, he does use the tuner card, what a waste of funds that was... LOL 
as for the hard drive being full, I pulled some stuff out and put it in the external hard drive, so he now has a whooping 124 gb free...


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

You do a lot better for the money on a case. The Skeleton is more of a novelty item than a functional piece of hardware.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Yes they will all fit in it.

Does the current PC have a single hard drive or more then 1, the Gateway site lists it as having 3 400 Gig drives?


----------



## Cailly (Nov 27, 2009)

Tyree said:


> You do a lot better for the money on a case. The Skeleton is more of a novelty item than a functional piece of hardware.


ok, thanks =])


----------



## Cailly (Nov 27, 2009)

wrench97 said:


> Yes they will all fit in it.
> 
> Does the current PC have a single hard drive or more then 1, the Gateway site lists it as having 3 400 Gig drives?


No, those are the three types that they put into the GM5643E, just one of em, not all three. The list I posted above is just of possible items in my sons according to their web site as since a refurished, it would not bring up original configuration and build. :4-dontkno


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Ok I was hoping he didn't fill 3 of them:grin:


----------



## Cailly (Nov 27, 2009)

HA! Trust me if I allowed him to buy the all games and such he asked for , he woulda LOL


----------



## Cailly (Nov 27, 2009)

Hey, will this card work with his mobo?

EVGA 01G-P3-N945-LR GeForce 9400 GT 1GB DDR2 PCI-E 2.0 Graphics Card

It does not say anything regarding the power requirements.... http://www.amazon.com/EVGA-01G-P3-N...raphics/dp/tech-data/B001EH8FZA/ref=de_a_smtd


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Yes it will work with the Gigabyte Mobo and the 750W Corsair will be plenty.


----------



## Cailly (Nov 27, 2009)

ok, another option I was looking at...

http://www.newegg.com/Product/ComboDealDetails.aspx?ItemList=Combo.294409

what power supply and other goodies would you recommend for me if I got this combo? I reviewed my expenses and can go for around 800 plus hoping his dad and grandparents might buy a few items for the build....


----------



## Cailly (Nov 27, 2009)

Okay, would all this work together and what else do I still need please?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811103010
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231271
http://www.newegg.com/Product/ComboDealDetails.aspx?ItemList=Combo.300145
http://www.newegg.com/Product/ComboDealDetails.aspx?ItemList=Combo.294409

Thanks for the help, I know I am really illiterate when it comes to picking all this out....


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

Don't get the DDR2 1200 RAM, just because the memory standard is DDR2 1200 doesn't mean you need to shell out for 1200MHz memory. DDR2 800 or 1066 would be fine:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...0227199&cm_re=DDR2_800-_-20-227-199-_-Product

Not a fan of the XClio case, I'd consider an Antec case (the Antec 300 might be a good choice), but a case is a personal thing so up to you or your son.

You're using the Q6600, correct?

These would be better choices for the graphics card and PSU:
PowerColor Radeon 5750 1GB w/ aftermarket cooler:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...1300&cm_re=Radeon_5750-_-14-131-300-_-Product
Corsair TX650W:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...005&cm_re=Corsair_650W-_-17-139-005-_-Product

Same performance +DX11 support, and I think it comes out cheaper.


After that it should be pretty good.


----------



## Cailly (Nov 27, 2009)

Okay, thanks I will go have a look, I really appreciate all the help!


----------



## Cailly (Nov 27, 2009)

ok, so re-using the Q6600

and then these:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/ComboDealDetails.aspx?ItemList=Combo.294409
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139005
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814131300
and
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811103010( kid likes the case and since we live in desert part of socal and I dont let them use the air conditioning in the summer, needs some good cooling fans...

Other than all this, what little things does it need? I see thermal grease and such; do I need that? cables etc? =])


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

That plus the RAM I linked you to and you're good.

Thermal paste is material that goes between the CPU and its heatsink to facilitate heat transfer. Once you take the stock heatsink off your CPU you'll need to clean off both the CPU and heatsink and apply new thermal paste before attempting to turn on the computer. I recommend Arctic Silver 5: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...&cm_re=Arctic_Silver_5-_-35-100-007-_-Product it will work fine right out of the box, but if you intend to overclock I would wait a couple weeks to allow it to cure (it says it needs 200 hours of curing time, 75% of that time with the computer on).

If you intend to overclock to get more performance out of that CPU I would pick up an aftermarket CPU heatsink, these will run $30-75+. If you just want something that will give you a 20% boot in CPU speed, something like this would work fine: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...ctic_cooling_freezer_7-_-35-186-134-_-Product If you want something more I can find you a link.

Keep in mind that in any case you will need some 70-90% isopropyl alcohol and some coffee filters to clean the old thermal paste off the Q6600 (and its heatsink if you re-use it) before applying new.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

If you use the stock heatsink fan the included thermal pad will be fine. Yoiu will need thermal paste if you install an aftermarket CPU cooler.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Tyree said:


> If you use the stock heatsink fan the included thermal pad will be fine. Yoiu will need thermal paste if you install an aftermarket CPU cooler.


Reusing the existing Q6600 will require redoing the thermal paste.


----------



## Cailly (Nov 27, 2009)

thanks all

another stupid question heading your way... you are forewarned...
since his existing HD had Windows Vista on it, can I install it AND a new internal hard drive, using his older one to run vista rather than buying a new OS?


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

Yep, should be able to. You may have to reactivate Windows, but as long as you still have the activation code it should work. If it's an OEM PC the code should be on a sticker somewhere on the case.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

You an use your existing copy of Vista but I would suggest doing a clan install to avoid issues.


----------



## Cailly (Nov 27, 2009)

okay, cool, thanks!


----------



## Cailly (Nov 27, 2009)

kids step mom wants to know if the wanted power supply ( http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139005) will fit his current mobo... (gateway 4006194R - Intel (Schroeder Town) G33 Motherboard) and case....

anyone know or how can I tell if it will or not?


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

I don't know if it will fit in the case, but the motherboard has the standard ATX connectors (24-pin and 4-pin). The TX650W and virtually any other ATX PSU will work fine with it.


----------



## Cailly (Nov 27, 2009)

Phædrus2401 said:


> I don't know if it will fit in the case, but the motherboard has the standard ATX connectors (24-pin and 4-pin). The TX650W and virtually any other ATX PSU will work fine with it.



okay, thnaks! I did measure hte exisiting PS and it has the same measurements as Corsair gives at http://www.corsair.com/products/tx/default.aspx for the 650w. I also took compressed air to his exisitng computer; found a big ol' dust ball in the fan of the video card... got it all clean but I hope it holds out until the new build. 

Thanks again! You all are the BEST!


----------



## Cailly (Nov 27, 2009)

Phædrus2401 said:


> Don't get the DDR2 1200 RAM, just because the memory standard is DDR2 1200 doesn't mean you need to shell out for 1200MHz memory. DDR2 800 or 1066 would be fine:
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...0227199&cm_re=DDR2_800-_-20-227-199-_-Product


Question.... cna I get 4 of these and use em in his current mobo til we get all the goodies for his build? gateways says this of his current mobo:
Motherboard Specifications
Show Part Numbers
Hide Part Numbers
2528148R, 2528149R, 2528150R, 2528151R, 2528152R, 2528153R, 2528196R, 2528198R, 2528345R, 4006194R





Following are the specifications for the Intel® (Schroeder Town) G33 motherboard.
Specifications are subject to change without notice or obligation. 
Feature Specification 
Form Factor microATX: 9.60 × 9.60 inches (24.38 × 24.38 cm) 
Processor Support Intel Celeron® 400 Series processors in the LGA775 socket with 1333/1066/800 FSB 
Intel Pentium® Dual-Core processors in the LGA775 socket with 1333/1066/800 FSB 
Intel Core™2 Duo processors in the LGA775 socket with 1333/1066/800 FSB 
Intel Core™2 Quad processors in the LGA775 socket with 1333/1066/800 FSB 

*Memory Four memory slots support the following: 

Support non-ECC DDR2-667/800 
Support 1.8V DIMMs 
Support 256 MB, 512 MB and 1 GB DRAM technology 
8 GB maximum system memory 
Support dual-channel interleave mode *

Chipset Intel Bearlake-G33 GMCH Chipset, consisting of: 
Intel North Bridge (GMCH) 
Intel South Bridge (ICH9)

Video Intel Graphics Media Accelerator 3100 (Intel GMA 3100) onboard graphics 
Audio 8-channel audio output using the Sigmatel / IDT-STAC9271 10-channel audio codec

HD audio link header (optional)

LAN Support 10/100 Mbits/sec LAN subsystem using the Intel 82562V (Ekron-N) Ethernet LAN PHY 
Add-in Card Slots One ×16 PCI Express 
Two ×1 PCI Express 
One PCI conventional

Rear Panel Ports PS/2 keyboard port 
PS/2 mouse port 
Six USB 2.0 ports 
One IEEE-1394a connector 
One RJ-45 LAN port 
Five analog audio jacks 
One S/PDIF optical digital audio jack

Peripheral Interfaces Three USB 2.0 headers (each header supports two connections for a total of six internal connections) 
One IEEE-1394a header 
Five SATA 3 GB/s internal ports, 
1 eSATA 3 GB/s port for cable-up solutions 
One Parallel ATA IDE interface with UDMA 33, ATA-66/100 support 



So, would the 8 gb ram be okay woth the new power supply and that new video card until I can get the case and all do you think or will I just fry his current mobo and computer?


----------



## Cailly (Nov 27, 2009)

Um, I was loking closer at that vid card... their site says:

Driver support scheduled for release in 2010 
Driver version 8.66 (Catalyst 9.10) or above is required to support ATI Eyefinity technology and to enable a third display you require one panel with a DisplayPort connector 
ATI Eyefinity technology works with games that support non-standard aspect ratios which is required for panning across three displays 
Requires application support for ATI Stream technology 
Digital rights management restrictions may apply 
ATI CrossFireX™ technology requires an ATI CrossFireX Ready motherboard, an ATI CrossFireX™ Bridge Interconnect (for each additional graphics card)and may require a specialized power supply 
ATI PowerPlay™, ATI Avivo™ and ATI Stream are technology platforms that include a broad set of capabilities offered by certain ATI Radeon™ HD GPUs. Not all products have all features and full enablement of some capabilities and may require complementary products 
Upscaling subject to available monitor resolution 
Blu-ray or HD DVD drive and HD monitor required 
Requires Blu-ray movie disc supporting dual 1080p streams 
Playing HDCP content requires additional HDCP ready components, including but not limited to an HDCP ready monitor, Blu-ray or HD DVD disc drive,multimedia application and computer operating system. 
Some custom resolutions require user configuration 


... the "Blu-ray or HD DVD drive and HD monitor required" and "Requires Blu-ray movie disc supporting dual 1080p streams" got me to stop and think I need a different card.....


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

I'm not sure what all of that is about. I think that's referring to the "ATI PowerPlay™, ATI Avivo™ and ATI Stream" things, which are fancy marketing names features that are either basic and supported by everything, or that you won't use. The card should work just fine.

As for the RAM, you won't need 8GB. You'd be hard pressed to fill up 4GB during normal use. You could get that single 4GB kit (it's two 2GB sticks) not, but I don't think it will work. The mobo only supports 1.8V RAM, and that kit is 2.0V. HOWEVER that doesn't mean that the RAM has to run at 2.0V. That's just the maximum. But I don't know how stable it will be at 1.8V either. Give it a shot, if the HP mobo doesn't support it then you haven't lost anything, and since DDR2 prices have been going up you might even save money.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Eyefinity is a technology that allows the use of 3 monitors in a row to act as one providing the game or software is coded to do so, it's supposedly going to tie into a feature set in the upcoming DX11 release but as we have seen in the past do not put a lot of stock in it until it actually happens then it will take a couple of years to become mainstream or just disappear.


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

Eyefinity actually looks pretty cool and stock configuration cards can use it right now. The problem is you need three monitors, and at least one of them needs to use DisplayPort, and virtually no monitors do. And HDMI-DisplayPort converters cost $50 for a cheapo that degrades quality and $100+ for a good one.


----------



## Cailly (Nov 27, 2009)

okay. I did go to the OCZ tech site for those cards and they say the voltage is only 1.8; weird. I will stick with just two though (4 GB). And thanks for hte input on the cards, I was worried it would not work but I see what you are saying now. =])


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

never mind my broswer at work is playing tricks on me


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

Cailly said:


> okay. I did go to the OCZ tech site for those cards and they say the voltage is only 1.8; weird. I will stick with just two though (4 GB). And thanks for hte input on the cards, I was worried it would not work but I see what you are saying now. =])


Okay, yeah I looked it up on their site. The stock voltage is 1.8V, but you can raise the voltage as high as 2.1V to overclock it. It should work in the HP just fine (though it's never 100% certain without having the mobo's memory support list or the memory's mobo support list).


----------



## Cailly (Nov 27, 2009)

Link to OCZ to see. It is the same part number... I wonder why they say on newegg they are 2.0v when OCZ says 1.8.. weird.

http://www.ocztechnology.com/produc..._6400_vista_performance_gold_4gb_dual_channel


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

It's this:


> **OCZ EVP (Extended Voltage Protection) is a feature that allows performance enthusiasts to use a VDIMM of 2.1V without invalidating their OCZ Lifetime Warranty.


Though then I wonder why they didn't label is 2.1V. Who knows? :4-dontkno


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Jedec standard is 1.8v all DDR2 is supposed to run at that voltage, in order to get higher speeds(overclock) or tighter(lower) timings the OZC will run at higher voltages and still be warrantied is all that means.


----------



## Cailly (Nov 27, 2009)

ok,cool, so far have hte RAM, PS and Vid card.... hope to use em in current comp til other stuff can be optained


----------



## Cailly (Nov 27, 2009)

Ok, so...
We got the OCZ RAM, Corsaid 650 PS and the PowerColor Radeon 5750 1GB w/ aftermarket cooler. I upgraded his current computer with them it works great then all of a sudden the screen goes black and the computer freezes.... What to do?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Does it come back on after a while or after a reboot or it no longer works at all now?

Try using the old video card and see if it also goes blank.


----------



## Cailly (Nov 27, 2009)

It comes back on after reboot


----------



## Cailly (Nov 27, 2009)

Tried putting old card back in, black screen
tried using internal card, black screen' put the powercolor back in and now that is a black screen too. ugh


----------



## Cailly (Nov 27, 2009)

I pulled out all the RAM, put just one card in, it went to a screen say memory had reduced. I het enter and it took to me another srceen, cant recall all it said.. I shut it down and thried it with just other memory sticka nd it started up...


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

So 1 stick works and 1 does not?
If so sounds like a bad stick of ram.


----------



## Cailly (Nov 27, 2009)

Ok, I put both gold ram back intot he first two slots, it said slot a and b memory was diffferent, so I turned off and put the golds in the two white tabbed slots, then I put the 1 gb sticks onto the black tabbed slots, put the powercolor back in and so far it is starting up.... I still have the NVDIA graphic card software installed, do I need to uninstallit? and why didnt it work when I put it in if the software for it is still there?


----------



## Cailly (Nov 27, 2009)

SO, I guess it is still doing it.... he just stomped in and ranted unintelligebly something and stomped out... Any suggestions? I really need to know the stops I need to follow to put old card back in to see if it works and is a problem witht he new card


----------



## Cailly (Nov 27, 2009)

Well, it says no conflicts, but it shut down again so I opened it right awy... old ram cards more than warm but not omg hot... still I pulled em and will see....


----------



## Cailly (Nov 27, 2009)

Well, that made no difference as it still did it yet agin.. right now I am not a pleasant person.. LOL

WHY is it doing this? I was told these parts were god and worked yet all I have suffered for 2 days now is above flipping anguish over it all... I would really appreciate some help here


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Matching sticks in the same color slots.
Yes you should uninstall the old video drivers.

Lets see what you have for temps(CPU, Video, System) and voltages(12v, 5v, 3.3v) with a program like SensorView Pro>
http://www.stvsoft.com/index.php?opt...d=17&Itemid=33


----------



## Cailly (Nov 27, 2009)

okay, I will give that a shot; thanks =]) sorry if grumpy ( my middle name, LOL)


----------



## Cailly (Nov 27, 2009)

ok, he is asleep still so I can only post sitting unused stats. (Note: the door is off the computer and it is sitting on its side right now with all heat rising up and out as well and it is flipping artic in his room...)

I will post stats of it while being used as soon as I have some.
12/27/2009 9:45:16 AM CPU GPU HD0
12/27/2009 9:45:16 AM 45 °C / 113 °F 0 °C / 32 °F 32 °C / 90 °F 
12/27/2009 9:48:16 AM 49 °C / 121 °F 0 °C / 32 °F 32 °C / 90 °F 
12/27/2009 9:51:16 AM 44 °C / 112 °F 0 °C / 32 °F 33 °C / 92 °F 
12/27/2009 9:54:15 AM 42 °C / 108 °F 0 °C / 32 °F 34 °C / 94 °F 
12/27/2009 9:57:15 AM 46 °C / 115 °F 0 °C / 32 °F 34 °C / 94 °F 
12/27/2009 10:00:15 AM 49 °C / 121 °F 0 °C / 32 °F 35 °C / 95 °F 
12/27/2009 10:03:15 AM 43 °C / 110 °F 0 °C / 32 °F 35 °C / 95 °F 
12/27/2009 10:06:15 AM 45 °C / 113 °F 0 °C / 32 °F 36 °C / 97 °F 
12/27/2009 10:09:15 AM 46 °C / 115 °F 0 °C / 32 °F 36 °C / 97 °F 
12/27/2009 10:12:15 AM 46 °C / 115 °F 0 °C / 32 °F 36 °C / 97 °F 
12/27/2009 10:15:15 AM 45 °C / 113 °F 0 °C / 32 °F 36 °C / 97 °F 
12/27/2009 10:18:15 AM 47 °C / 117 °F 0 °C / 32 °F 37 °C / 99 °F 
12/27/2009 10:21:15 AM 49 °C / 121 °F 0 °C / 32 °F 37 °C / 99 °F 
12/27/2009 10:24:15 AM 46 °C / 115 °F 0 °C / 32 °F 37 °C / 99 °F 
12/27/2009 10:27:15 AM 46 °C / 115 °F 0 °C / 32 °F 37 °C / 99 °F 
12/27/2009 10:30:15 AM 46 °C / 115 °F 0 °C / 32 °F 37 °C / 99 °F 
12/27/2009 10:33:15 AM 46 °C / 115 °F 0 °C / 32 °F 37 °C / 99 °F 
12/27/2009 10:36:15 AM 46 °C / 115 °F 0 °C / 32 °F 37 °C / 99 °F 
12/27/2009 10:39:15 AM 46 °C / 115 °F 0 °C / 32 °F 37 °C / 99 °F 
12/27/2009 10:42:15 AM 50 °C / 122 °F 0 °C / 32 °F 37 °C / 99 °F 
12/27/2009 10:45:15 AM 47 °C / 117 °F 0 °C / 32 °F 37 °C / 99 °F 
12/27/2009 10:48:15 AM 46 °C / 115 °F 0 °C / 32 °F 38 °C / 101 °F

(PS), for voltage it says "sensors not found" under settings


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

although your temps are ok do you realise that having the case door open can cause bad airflow and therefore unreliable temps?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Just to keep me on track, it's a Q6600 on a HP G33 motherboard correct?


----------



## Cailly (Nov 27, 2009)

Yes, that is the current mobo and processor.
and Yeah, I just had it like that till my nephew could look at it... he said though I have 6 g ram installed, it is only reading 1.53 or something like that... because it is a 32 bit system and that I should upgrade to windows 7 64 bit. (?)


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

You have issues other than the 32Bit OS if you are only seeing 1.53GB of 6GB of RAM.
How much RAM shows in the Bios?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The OEM Gateway should have had 2, gig sticks and 2 512meg sticks in it for 3gig total.
If you put that back in how much ram does it show?


----------



## Cailly (Nov 27, 2009)

When I go to system, with the new OCZ ram and the two old 1 gb each stick, it reads 6gb. Will have to check what bios says though.

They ( kid and his cousin) put what all he wanted from the mid case into a Antec 300 so far no troubles...

When you lok at performance in the task manager, it shows it using 1.5ish and the bars are about halfway used... if that makes any sense.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

That's what you should see but as tyree stated with a 32 bit operating system the 2 1gig sticks are just a drain on system resources as 32bit OS's only have address space for 4gig max including system devices and will show between 2.8 and 3.4 as available for use, I would remove the 2 1 gig sticks and just run the pair of 2gig OCZ sticks, the 1.5 gig number is the amount of ram currently in use the rest is available if the system needs it.


----------



## Cailly (Nov 27, 2009)

Hi.. remember me? well I am ready to get the new mobo and hard drive, willing to consider upgrading the processer if need be....

any suggestions to go with the new RAM, PS and Graphic card?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

You would probably be better starting a new thread listing the brand & model of the hardware you wish to salvage and what hardware you want to purchase.


----------



## Cailly (Nov 27, 2009)

ok, I will gather what all and start anew. thanks!


----------

